# Am interested in any creative ideas for giving an angled fireplace wall a WOW-factor!



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

Help! I need ideas! I don't know that much about "real" design concepts--but I know what I like after someone shows me...Ha!

I'm a renter, so I'm not able to actually renovate--but I wouldn't mind afixing plywood to the walls to adhere vinyl or peel and stick tiles to-- or any other creative idea to achieve renovated-looking results. 

Some specifics...

Apartment Style__Modern/contemporary

Apartment colors__Nuetrals (black, brown, grey, taupe, tan, beige, white). I plan on switching out pops of color seasonally (pillows, art, plants, etc..).

Metals__Silver (brushed nickel) and chrome-looking things. : )

Functionality__New design needs to hide t.v. wires & accomodate fires in fireplace. (Fires in fireplace do not significantly heat above the 9" deep mantle. I tested it with a blazing fire, and the hottest it got above mantle was 80 degrees fahrenheit).

What I like about this wall/fireplace? -- I like that this wall is visible as soon as you walk in the apartment--and I like that it's the only angled wall in my small, 800ft. apt.

What I don't like about this wall/fireplace?
--I like symmetry--and the fireplace and black, specked granite around fireplace are not centered. It's driving me nuts! (9" from wall to granite on lft-side and 19" from walk to granite on rt-side).

What I'm not sure if I like or dislike about this wall/fireplace? -- I'm not sure how I feel about the black, specked granite (it's the same granite on the kitchen and bathroom counters, though)--and I'm not sure how I feel about the angled mantle (angle on lft-side goes back 11.5" and angle on rt-side goes back 12.5").

Personal touches: 
I'm in the process of getting my private pilot's license--so I like the idea of incorporating airplane ideas subtly into the design. I picked up some vinyl tiles, don't have to use them (will upload pic of tiles too)--but I like 'em...they are very modern looking (like stained-concrete or slate...)...they remind me of an unpainted airplane or a grey whale!

I love building on ideas--so I appreciate any feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

What were they smoking when they did that?

That's whacked all right. If it were me, I'd be tempted to rip the mantle right off the wall to start from scratch.


----------



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

I would love to rip it out, but unfortunately that's not an option. The apt was originally built in 1989--but it was recently renovated. I'm guessing the mantle is a leftover from 1989. 
The complex and most of the rest of apt are a pretty smart design, though. 

I was thinking about squaring off the ends of the mantle by building and nailing in some wood endcaps--and then making it seanless by covering the whole mantle with some kind of... covering (tile etc...).

I don't understand how to work with space (shapes) very well. Curious if somebody has a vision for making the current shape visibly interesting or any ideas of how to temporarily alter the shape.


----------



## Neogie (Mar 6, 2017)

I would look at ways to make the mantel attractive. Dark wood cladding. Then same with a brick look on the wall surrounding it. The dark wood effect will match well with your furniture and chrome (airplane model)?

The brick, a whitewash is very in. 

Hope this helps.


----------

